# Standard Mapping vs FMT vs Strikeline 4K



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Would really like to see someone do a side by side comparison for the LA marsh with a comparing these three products. I get that FMT has included tracks, but really would like to see how the actual image looks on the screen when running the marsh. 

I think they are all good products but its hard to switch from one to the other without first seeing just what the others look like (not a dumb screen shot).

So somebody with some spare coin should buy all three and run a test. Or pony up the money for an FMT and Strikeline and give them to me and I'll run the test for ya'll......lol. 

Oh and make sure you do it on a Simrad. 😋


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

I have a strikeline on the way. I have the standard mapping and Navionics plat already. I run fmt in Florida. I’ll post some screen shots when the strike line comes in. Currently in LA I run the Navionics plat. Not a fan at all of the SM. It’s basically like having the paper maps. When you zoom, still the same low zoom pic just zoomed in - It’s blurry. Those maps are also dated as far as LA marsh goes - I fish a lot of places that shows as land on that card. We’ll see but I believe the strike line is going to have similar quality imagery as FMT minus tracks and all the nav aids. 
Tell you what, send me your best spots and I’ll send you the screenshot of it... kidding, but seriously.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Standard map is hot garbage.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

ISLA has just acquired new imagery for most of southern LA, and the coastline of MS, AL of FL dated 2019 and 2020 and will begin working to update Louisiana in August and fill in the coastline gap to Pensacola as well. We have not seen all of the full color imagery yet but the native resolution is 3 inch and 6 inch making it an incredibly intense data set which will provide extremely clean views on chart plotters. We will begin working to assemble the LA imagery and adjust it as necessary very soon. Look for substantive image updates to the Louisiana Marine Tracks product to be available later this year. Historically, the dates of the imagery available for LA for all of the current products in the market was less than ideal. It cost us a lot to get the imagery and putting the agreement together has been months in the making but we anticipate the updated LMT product when released will be become even more popular than the current product very quickly. Current LMT customers will be able to update their existing LMT for little cost when it is released.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

That’s awesome. Could you do a video? Personally, I love my FMT Card, but I don’t think I would had ever purchased it had I not seen the videos prior to forking over the cash.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

kylet said:


> That’s awesome. Could you do a video? Personally, I love my FMT Card, but I don’t think I would had ever purchased it had I not seen the videos prior to forking over the cash.


We will do a detailed video and launch a media campaign when the update comes out and compare it to the then latest version of the others.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Standard mapping


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

navionics platinum


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Strike Lines


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Couple of things...
This is on a HDS-12 Carbon
The strike lines chart took much longer than any other charts I’ve ran to load. It’s is a 128GB Card.
I had the MFD in my lap and the unit got pretty hot while browsing the map on the SL. Gonna do similar browsing with it on the gimbal and see if similar happens.
All three charts are dated - not sure how much on each. I check areas that I’ve had a boat that show dry land on all three.
I’ll be getting the LMT when the updated maps come out.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

ISLA Mapping said:


> ISLA has just acquired new imagery for most of southern LA, and the coastline of MS, AL of FL dated 2019 and 2020 and will begin working to update Louisiana in August and fill in the coastline gap to Pensacola as well. We have not seen all of the full color imagery yet but the native resolution is 3 inch and 6 inch making it an incredibly intense data set which will provide extremely clean views on chart plotters. We will begin working to assemble the LA imagery and adjust it as necessary very soon. Look for substantive image updates to the Louisiana Marine Tracks product to be available later this year. Historically, the dates of the imagery available for LA for all of the current products in the market was less than ideal. It cost us a lot to get the imagery and putting the agreement together has been months in the making but we anticipate the updated LMT product when released will be become even more popular than the current product very quickly. Current LMT customers will be able to update their existing LMT for little cost when it is released.


Have you guys considered doing a bundle for FMT and LMT?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

ISLA Mapping said:


> We will do a detailed video and launch a media campaign when the update comes out and compare it to the then latest version of the others.


Glen, given that LA is losing hundreds of acres of marsh land every year, how to you keep the LA chip updated? Seems like that area changes daily.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

We just do the best we can. The updated recent imagery should address most of the significant changes over the last few years and will be far newer than any other chart plotter imagery that we are aware of.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I am completely satisfied with FMT and the support they have given me. I bought new electronics a few years back simply so I could run FMT.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

finbully said:


> I am completely satisfied with FMT and the support they have given me. I bought new electronics a few years back simply so I could run FMT.





finbully said:


> I am completely satisfied with FMT and the support they have given me. I bought new electronics a few years back simply so I could run FMT.


waiting for mine!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Is the new Louisiana chip out?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

ISLA Mapping said:


> ISLA has just acquired new imagery for most of southern LA, and the coastline of MS, AL of FL dated 2019 and 2020 and will begin working to update Louisiana in August and fill in the coastline gap to Pensacola as well. We have not seen all of the full color imagery yet but the native resolution is 3 inch and 6 inch making it an incredibly intense data set which will provide extremely clean views on chart plotters. We will begin working to assemble the LA imagery and adjust it as necessary very soon. Look for substantive image updates to the Louisiana Marine Tracks product to be available later this year. Historically, the dates of the imagery available for LA for all of the current products in the market was less than ideal. It cost us a lot to get the imagery and putting the agreement together has been months in the making but we anticipate the updated LMT product when released will be become even more popular than the current product very quickly. Current LMT customers will be able to update their existing LMT for little cost when it is released.


Any update when you thing the new LA card will be available?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Working on it now. Hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Egrets Landing said:


> Working on it now. Hopefully by the end of the year.


What's your latest release projection? Getting dang close to the end of the year.


----------

